# A Psaltered Zither By MODWHEEL Released with Intro special



## David Donaldson (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm sure you've all been wondering "Where's MODWHEEL, what have they been up to lately, they've been very quiet?" Well we've been heads down, with the most wondrous metallic tones ringing in our ears...and it's time to spread that wondrous ringing far and wide. Today we are launching the A PSALTERED ZITHER. It's a virtual instrument sample library of zithers, psaltery and un-fretted folk instruments from the far corners of the earth.
There are six instruments that make up the library.
Zither (Handcrafted here in New Zealand)
Psaltery (German folk instrument)
Zithereens ( A more dulcimer like zither)
African Lute ( A six stringed instrument with a metal sound board)
Kachapi (A 2 string Sumatran guitar)
Can Bau ( MODWHEEL's take on a vietnamese Dan Bau)

Plus percussive patches created from each instrument.







All the instruments have been plucked, bowed, struck, caressed and distressed to give the widest possible sonic possibilities. They were also retuned to give the widest possible amount of sampled notes. The lowest and highest notes have also been extended to give all the instruments a 5 octave range.
Each instrument has up to six articulations. Each articulation has their own pan, envelope and transpose (+/- one octave) control. The articulations are available via faders so the sounds can be mixed and matched giving huge sonic possibilities.

A Psaltered Zither also features MODWHEEL's newest development "Scatter Box" 
Scatter Box is made up of four folders of handcrafted, sync'd, non sync'd. reversed and atmospheric IRs. The sync'd IRs will sync to the users DAW.

A Psaltered Zither is now available at the intro price of US$65 (reg US$89) until the end of March.......But wait....there's more. It also comes with MODWHEEL's Kalimba while the intro deal is in place.

For more info, purchase and download go to
www.modwheel.co.nz
Where you can hear demos for the A Psaltered Zither as well as the Kalimba.

Here is a promo vid to give you a taste of the sound and where it was created.


----------



## gregh (Mar 3, 2019)

did you do an email-out on this? I think I usually get one but not this time 

anyways, yet another good instrument


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 3, 2019)

gregh said:


> did you do an email-out on this? I think I usually get one but not this time
> 
> anyways, yet another good instrument


Don't worry, the emails coming.


----------



## gregh (Mar 3, 2019)

and I had actually been wondering what you were up to


----------



## MisteR (Mar 3, 2019)

Where's MODWHEEL?!? What have they been up to? They're so quiet... even these zithers seem quiet. The zither video seems TOO quiet. 
Where is my black-and-white footage of physical culture junkies on trampolines? I mean, yes, I will buy these, but I hope everyone's okay.


----------



## MisteR (Mar 3, 2019)

Holy Dark Lord of the Zith! I had, quite literally, just exhausted myself on the internet watching demos of bowed psalteries from various developers and asked myself if psalteries could even possibly be worth this amount of time subtracted from anyone’s life when I happened upon this thread. I decided to track down the tutorial. I mean, after all, I had come this far. I couldn’t tear my ears away from the patch/snapshot walkthrough. Yes. I’m happy to have lost another 32 minutes and 19 seconds of my life. That is, until somebody tries to rush to my deathbed to say goodbye and misses it by five minutes. But I won’t be around, then, will I? So who cares.


I need to go to sleep now.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 4, 2019)

MisteR said:


> Holy Dark Lord of the Zith! I had, quite literally, just exhausted myself on the internet watching demos of bowed psalteries from various developers and asked myself if psalteries could even possibly be worth this amount of time subtracted from anyone’s life when I happened upon this thread. I decided to track down the tutorial. I mean, after all, I had come this far. I couldn’t tear my ears away from the patch/snapshot walkthrough. Yes. I’m happy to have lost another 32 minutes and 19 seconds of my life. That is, until somebody tries to rush to my deathbed to say goodbye and misses it by five minutes. But I won’t be around, then, will I? So who cares.
> 
> 
> I need to go to sleep now.


Yep, it's gripping stuff alright.We're hoping Netflix will pick it up as a series.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 4, 2019)

Beautiful, as usual. Congrats!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 4, 2019)

@ David
While downloading the Psaltered Zither, I scrolled thru the products on your web site, and realized that the Perc+ Redux library was not available anymore... Or is it my mistake?... I got the original PercPlus library, then upgraded to the Modwheel version when it was released, and I couldn't believe the difference!... In fact, this is when you got my respect as programmer. Is it really out of the market? If it is, what a waste.

I really love your Timphonia library, and I think Humdrum is the perfect companion to Eduardo's latest release Dark ERA.

I love you guys.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 4, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> @ David
> While downloading the Psaltered Zither, I scrolled thru the products on your web site, and realized that the Perc+ Redux library was not available anymore... Or is it my mistake?... I got the original PercPlus library, then upgraded to the Modwheel version when it was released, and I couldn't believe the difference!... In fact, this is when you got my respect as programmer. Is it really out of the market? If it is, what a waste.
> 
> I really love your Timphonia library, and I think Humdrum is the perfect companion to Eduardo's latest release Dark ERA.
> ...


Looks like it is indeed no more. Here's a quote from their site:

*The offer of PERC+ Redux as donation ware has expired and is no longer be available.*
*After almost 2 years donations towards PERC+ Redux have raised more than NZ $8700*
* for Tironui Music Trust. Excellent!*


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 4, 2019)

It's a shame. Since it started as a donation, they could offer it for free to music students.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Mar 4, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> It's a shame. Since it started as a donation, they could offer it for free to music students.


Too bad. I'd always had it in the back of my lil' punkin head to pick this up someday. A damned, dirty procrastinator I am.

Otoh, seems like they'd leave it up forever, seeing as it was having the desired effect. Well, DD is a lot smarter than me, I'm sure there's a good reason, even if it _is_ upside-down Kiwi thinking.


----------



## The Darris (Mar 4, 2019)

SchnookyPants said:


> Looks like it is indeed no more. Here's a quote from their site:
> 
> *The offer of PERC+ Redux as donation ware has expired and is no longer be available.*
> *After almost 2 years donations towards PERC+ Redux have raised more than NZ $8700*
> * for Tironui Music Trust. Excellent!*



I'd like to step in as the one who originally coordinated the transfer of PERC+ from Lux Nox Audio to Modwheel. I'm working closely with Modwheel to come up with a solution that will keep this library available to the community. I can't go into anymore detail than that, but please be patient as we are doing our best to bring this library back. Thanks!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 4, 2019)

The Darris said:


> I'd like to step in as the one who originally coordinated the transfer of PERC+ from Lux Nox Audio to Modwheel. I'm working closely with Modwheel to come up with a solution that will keep this library available to the community. I can't go into anymore detail than that, but please be patient as we are doing our best to bring this library back. Thanks!


Why don't you just keep on donating to the Tironui Music trust?... We musicians buy the library, and the trust gets more money for the kids to grow?...


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 4, 2019)

Just to clarify re Perc+, the Givealittle page expired and here in New Zealand there were tax implications and it was quite complicated for our small business. We are just in the process of figuring out the best way forward. We will make it available again very shortly and as always,it will still be donation ware. We'll keep you updated....or better still, when you buy A Psaltered Zither make sure to tick the subscribe button. We won't deluge you with unwanted crap......only the gold!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks David. I just added the A Psaltered Zither to my template... Wonderfull stuff!!


----------



## reutunes (Mar 5, 2019)

Always a happy day when a MODWheel email pops into my inbox so I had to try this one out. What a lovely sound - and I really appreciate the different harmonics / articulations that can be dialled in with the sliders. This team always makes quality stuff!


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 5, 2019)

Another gem from Modwheel. Looking forward to downloading this. The interface is superb!!


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 5, 2019)

If you haven't got 32 minutes and 19 seconds to spare, to watch the tutorial above, here is a short teaser which will give you a brief overview...although, we highly recommend you find the 32 minutes and 19 seconds, it's quite a journey, there's laughter, joy, sadness, pathos, friendship, resolution, Arctic exploration, the mystic east and how to use A plastered Zither.
This one is just how to use A plastered Zither


----------



## CGR (Mar 5, 2019)

David Donaldson said:


> If you haven't got 32 minutes and 19 seconds to spare, to watch the tutorial above, here is a short teaser which will give you a brief overview...although, we highly recommend you find the 32 minutes and 19 seconds, it's quite a journey, there's laughter, joy, sadness, pathos, friendship, resolution, Arctic exploration, the mystic east and how to use A plastered Zither.
> This one is just how to use A plastered Zither




Dammit - I thought I was well covered for zither type instruments until I saw this!


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 6, 2019)

CGR said:


> Dammit - I thought I was well covered for zither type instruments until I saw this!


A couple of our Beta testers came back saying the same thing. This was a long time in development. We wanted to create something that was unique and essential, something that was a different take on ground already covered.
We did travel to the ends of the earth to source instruments for this library and if nothing else got a good photo.


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 12, 2019)

Which one is David and which one is Steve? Asking for a friend...


----------



## MisteR (Mar 13, 2019)

I bought this to go with my garotte. And I just want to thank the folks at Modwheel for making the previous sentence possible.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 13, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> Wich one is David and which one is Steve? Asking for a friend...


Tell your friend Steve is the good looking one...and David is playing the Kachapi.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 13, 2019)

MisteR said:


> I bought this to go with my garotte. And I just want to thank the folks at Modwheel for making the previous sentence possible.


We aim to please.


----------



## Maiestic9 (Mar 15, 2019)

Just downloaded. First time checking out a library from you gents. Honestly , great stuff ! Only had about 20 minutes to check it out but such great sounds , flexibility and depth.

Way beyond my expectations. Will def look into your other creations.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 17, 2019)

2 weeks to go on the intro special.


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 20, 2019)

David Donaldson said:


> Yep, it's gripping stuff alright.We're hoping Netflix will pick it up as a series.




I can actually see someone doing an animated show based on your characters (You're actually two guys from New York, yes?). The opening could be you both drinking in stereo for 2 minutes... What? It's been done? Damn.

This is excellent. I put off listening to this as I don't use Zithers much, but this is something much more. With the extra articulations and Scatter box, it's much more original than I ever thought. Some great sounds. I can seriously see you guys adding even more presets (though there are a LOT), this seems to have so much original stuff. The "Tutorial" definitely takes you through a lot of possibilities (once they get past drinking in stereo). Kudos on a great release that could grow.


----------



## ChristopherT (Mar 22, 2019)

WOW - you Kiwis are awesome 
What a amazingly flexible instrument.
SOLD > downloading


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 22, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> I can actually see someone doing an animated show based on your characters (You're actually two guys from New York, yes?). The opening could be you both drinking in stereo for 2 minutes... What? It's been done? Damn.
> 
> This is excellent. I put off listening to this as I don't use Zithers much, but this is something much more. With the extra articulations and Scatter box, it's much more original than I ever thought. Some great sounds. I can seriously see you guys adding even more presets (though there are a LOT), this seems to have so much original stuff. The "Tutorial" definitely takes you through a lot of possibilities (once they get past drinking in stereo). Kudos on a great release that could grow.


Thanks for that. As one of our beta testers said "I didn't know I needed another zither, as I already have a few libraries...until I heard yours" We reckon it's something different.We will probably add some more snapshots at a later date but we had to call a halt sometime, that instrument has had a lot of time spent on it.
Though we really do need to tone down the drinking...or what we're drinking at the very least.


----------



## ScoreFace (Mar 25, 2019)

What a beautiful instrument and what a beautiful library! This is indeed a fresh and nice sound, I already thought about buying a Psaltery myself.


----------



## David Donaldson (Mar 27, 2019)

There are only a couple of days left to get the A Psaltered Zither at the special intro price of US$65 (plus the MODWHEEL Kalimba). From 1st April it goes up to US$89 (and no Kalimba).
Here are a few more promos that show off the A Psaltered Zither as well as our still beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 27, 2019)

David Donaldson said:


> There are only a couple of days left to get the A Psaltered Zither at the special intro price of US$65 (plus the MODWHEEL Kalimba). From 1st April it goes up to US$89 (and no Kalimba).
> Here are a few more promos that show off the A Psaltered Zither as well as our still beautiful part of the world.




Looks much more beautiful than Old Zealand. 

On a different note, I have been through the walk-through video and was pleasantly surprised by the sound and the possibilities of the instrument. I am still on the fence, although that has nothing to do with the quality of this instrument.


----------



## David Donaldson (Apr 1, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Looks much more beautiful than Old Zealand.
> 
> On a different note, I have been through the walk-through video and was pleasantly surprised by the sound and the possibilities of the instrument. I am still on the fence, although that has nothing to do with the quality of this instrument.


Well surely the clincher is getting the bonus Kalimba....Just for you we're going to extend the sale until the end of play on Wednesday.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 1, 2019)

David Donaldson said:


> Well surely the clincher is getting the bonus Kalimba....Just for you we're going to extend the sale until the end of play on Wednesday.



I already bought it on Sunday.


----------



## David Donaldson (Apr 25, 2019)

Jeff knows a good instrument when he hears one!
"Absolutely STUNNING! This is such an unexpectedly FUN and MUSICAL set of instruments. I am truly blown away by just how useful this can be. I think this is about my FAVE ModWheel collection."
Jeff Rona


----------



## David Donaldson (Jun 4, 2019)

A Psaltered Zither gets a 5 star review in Sound On Sound.
https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/modwheel-psaltered-zither


----------

